# D3000 or T1i



## Eyetattoo (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay I'm hoping this is the last one of these threads from me.

Based on technology and image quality which would you prefer? 

Im on the fence now that the T1i is close in price to the D3000 with the rebate available on it.  Both seem pretty close in features and the only big differences I see are that the D3000 has a CCD sensor and the T1i has the CMOS sensor.  The D3000's sensor is bigger at 23.5x15.8 and the T1i is 22.3x14.9.  The T1i has a slightly faster fps and the D3000 has a few more AF points. The T1i has 15.1 MP vs the D3000 10.2 MP.  And finally the T1i has HD video and the D3000 has no video.

So this is where I look for your help because seeing as this will be my first DSLR they both feel about the same to me when I hold them (only held the D40, D60 as the D3000 hasn't came out yet).


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2009)

I think you might be a bit ahead of the curves here,asking about two very new cameras--one so new it hasn't been reviewed by the major review sites, but only previewed. The D3000's advantage, as I see it, is that Nikon specifies it as having a 100,000 cycle shutter, which is a first for Nikon on a camera of this level, and along with the beefed up shutter, the D3000 has the same AF module of the D90, the Multi-CAM 1000 AF module, along with the 3D tracking autofocus, which I think will make this a better autofocusing camera than most other comparable cameras.

The Canon T1i has video and a really nice LCD screen,and uses Canon lenses and Canon speedlights,and has a higher-MP count sensor, but a slightly smaller sensor at 1.6x and 329 square millimeters versus a Nikon 1.5x at 370 square mm. The T1i's 15 MP pixel count versus the 10.2 of the D3000 might be something you're interested in--higher MP count and fewer images per gig of storage.

It's really up to you. It's awfully early to get any actual users,since both cameras have been out what? A month for the Canon and a week for the Nikon? Are you buying into a system, or is this just a toe-dipper?


----------



## Bigpopa (Sep 5, 2009)

If you want video buy a video camera ...........................


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 5, 2009)

Your first camera should be cheap. I'd go with whatever's cheaper. If you really like photography, you'll upgrade and buying the newest and greatest entry-level camera will just lose you money when you resell it. If you don't, you'll have a $700 camera that sees little use. I think an older rebel or a nikon d40 is your best bet, and save the money for lenses. Both have produced beautiful images in the right hands. The minor differences won't help you take better pictures one way or another, they are just marketing lingo.

Oh, and all Nikon low end bodies like the d40/60/3000 will have the same body. I believe the d6000 might be a little larger from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 6, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I think you might be a bit ahead of the curves here,asking about two very new cameras--one so new it hasn't been reviewed by the major review sites, but only previewed. The D3000's advantage, as I see it, is that Nikon specifies it as having a 100,000 cycle shutter, which is a first for Nikon on a camera of this level, and along with the beefed up shutter, the D3000 has the same AF module of the D90, the Multi-CAM 1000 AF module, along with the 3D tracking autofocus, which I think will make this a better autofocusing camera than most other comparable cameras.
> 
> The Canon T1i has video and a really nice LCD screen,and uses Canon lenses and Canon speedlights,and has a higher-MP count sensor, but a slightly smaller sensor at 1.6x and 329 square millimeters versus a Nikon 1.5x at 370 square mm. The T1i's 15 MP pixel count versus the 10.2 of the D3000 might be something you're interested in--higher MP count and fewer images per gig of storage.
> 
> It's really up to you. It's awfully early to get any actual users,since both cameras have been out what? A month for the Canon and a week for the Nikon? *Are you buying into a system, or is this just a toe-dipper?*


Not sure what you mean.........but I am buying once I decide which one.


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 6, 2009)

[/quote]
Not sure what you mean.........but I am buying once I decide which one.[/QUOTE]


All she meant is that it's best to buy a cheap camera body now, learn on it, enjoy it, a few years down the road, you might want to upgrade to a higher level (semi pro or pro) camera anyways so there's no point buying a an expensive entry level one now.  Even if you do not have any intention to become a pro or what not, I still say buy the cheapeast camera now and use the extra money to buy more lens or an external flash, they make much more of a different in the quality of the picture then your camera body alone. I purchased my D40, 18-55 mm, 55-200mm, and sb 600 for $730.  That's a much better deal then getting a D60 with those two lenses but no flash.   Later on, I might get a newer and much better camera (the one they haven't come out yet) which would be years ahead of either the D40 and D60 anyways so buying a D60 would just cheat me out of a flash which by the way help a lot when taking picture indoor.  

In short buy a cheap body and save for lenses and an external flash.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried a Rebel XSi?


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 6, 2009)

JustAnEngineer said:


> Have you tried a Rebel XSi?


I have looked but it seemed that most were recommending the D3000 over it.  Until the T1i came out with a rebate the D3000 was my pick.  But now another option is available so being the nature that I am I have to weigh out my options of the T1i vs the D3000.  I come here because 1, the closest camera shop is an hour away and 2, they are very pro Canon and I want to hear from both sides.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2009)

As far as comparing the image quality of the cameras on your list, visit the independent testing lab www.dxomark.com . You can compare 3 cameras side-by-side at a time.

Though comparable in price the D3000 and the T1i are not on the same level feature wise. The T1i equivelent in the Nikon line is the new D5000.


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> As far as comparing the image quality of the cameras on your list, visit the independent testing lab www.dxomark.com . You can compare 3 cameras side-by-side at a time.
> 
> Though comparable in price the D3000 and the T1i are not on the same level feature wise. The T1i equivalent in the Nikon line is the new D5000.


Okay so if I am seeing things right the Nikon D5000 out preforms the Canon T1i based on the comparison pictures?


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, you read that right. The D5000 has better dynamic range, high ISO, and color depth performance than the T1i (aka 500D), for a lower price because the D5000 has fewer features.

DXO doesn't compare features. They only compare RAW Image Quality (IQ).

To compare features with the T1i you need to look at Nikon's D90. The image sensor in the D5000 is from the D90 so the D90 has IQ about equal to the D5000.


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 7, 2009)

Well yesterday I went out and purchased the d3000. Haven't had a chance to take it out for some serious shots yet but the snap shots it took last night make me very happy!  Also reminds me that I need to get out to the college to take a class, lol. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 7, 2009)

KmH said:


> As far as comparing the image quality of the cameras on your list, visit the independent testing lab www.dxomark.com . You can compare 3 cameras side-by-side at a time.
> 
> Though comparable in price the D3000 and the T1i are not on the same level feature wise. The T1i equivelent in the Nikon line is the new D5000.


Thanks for that link. That was pretty much what I needed to evaluate my choice as well. Can't really get any better then hard data like that, and not just opinion... :thumbup:


----------



## jnm (Sep 10, 2009)

schumionbike said:
			
		

> I purchased my D40, 18-55 mm, 55-200mm, and sb 600 for $730.  That's a much better deal then getting a D60 with those two lenses but no flash.   Later on, I might get a newer and much better camera (the one they haven't come out yet) which would be years ahead of either the D40 and D60 anyways so buying a D60 would just cheat me out of a flash which by the way help a lot when taking picture indoor.
> 
> In short buy a cheap body and save for lenses and an external flash.



this was our thinking too.  we figured we were better off spending the difference in price on a flash or a 3rd lens like a 50mm f1.8 than sinking it into a D60 or D3000 that we would likely replace sooner than later anyways.  the extra lens and/or flash will help take better pictures on a 
far greater magnitude than any minor difference between D40/40x/60/3000 will. it would suck to miss a shot because you have a D60 and no flash when you could have a D40 with a flash. getting better shots will only help with confidence and extra gear will lead to experimenting with new things, both of which we think will help in the long run.

i'd say just get a D40 (or whatever the canon equivalent is) and spend the difference on a sb400 or 600 flash and/or 50mm f1.8.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 10, 2009)

Eyetattoo said:


> Well yesterday I went out and purchased the d3000.



Congratulations, I'm sure it will be quite a fine camera for you for years to come!


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Bigpopa said:


> If you want video buy a video camera ...........................


 
...........................seriously look at any of the new DSLRs with video capability. I mean, apparently there's a ton of people in the video industry that are enamoured with the abilities of some of the new DSLRs that can shoot video.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 10, 2009)

Not that it matters anymore, but hey... D90 does great video


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 10, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Eyetattoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well yesterday I went out and purchased the d3000.
> ...


 Thanks!  I am having a blast with it.  Now Im on the hunt for a good PP program.....


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 10, 2009)

Try Picasa (Google), it's free and works rather well for basic edits.


----------

